
What job profiles are suitable for a generalist IndieHacker? - milanspeaks
I have created many projects as a freelancer as well as for myself (eg. Check saleztalk.com - sold this site).<p>As an Indiemaker, I have to focus on all aspects of product and so I am a generalist.<p>Most of the job opportunities are for specialists.<p>So where does an Indiemaker fits in?
======
nixiepixel
My two cents as I've been a generalist for 10 years now. I actually see a lot
of hybrid areas where sales and programming meet and they practically beg for
those who can walk that line.

Possibly a technical project manager at a startup? Since you have knowledge of
the technical scope, you would be very valuable to speak to everyone on the
team, set realistic expectations, etc, especially for clients that your
company would take on.

Also, if you're looking for a bit more of a step down from the technical side,
there's an interesting ad in the side of "evangelism" that is looking for a
generalist as well for a pretty cool company.
[https://keybase.io/jobs#evangelist](https://keybase.io/jobs#evangelist)

I think something within the realm of those two, and you'll likely evolve
within the company to whichever role comes most naturally.

------
eswat
Small companies would fit the best, that need all their bases covered but
can't afford the costs of hiring an army specialists (nor do they really need
them at an early stage). Especially those outside of the general
internet/computer software market but understand they need to take a harder
look into tech and UX to solve their business issues

Depending on how well your freelance or indie hacker career went, it may be
very difficult to find job opportunities with startups that can exceed what
you already had. But they are out there.

I think you already know how to position yourself – technical person that can
solve business problems – you just have to throw out more nets to find the
opportunities that actually fit.

------
quickthrower2
BTW: the site is broken and configured to leak error data, so the web.config
needs to be changed to remoteonly custom errors (or something like that).
Better let your buyer know.

------
mtmail
Is the question meant for the
[https://www.indiehackers.com/](https://www.indiehackers.com/) forum?

~~~
milanspeaks
I posted there. The question is meant for IndieHacker community. The answer
lies probably with senior management and HR guys.

------
matt_the_bass
Small companies often need generalists. I know that’s what we prefer at my
company.

------
world32
What exactly is an "Indiemaker"?

------
wrestlerman
Hmm, why not just stick to being an indiehacker then? Or stick to being a
freelancer?

To be honest, I am curious myself...

~~~
milanspeaks
A regular job bring some steady flow of income and energy back in life.

If you have been a freelancer and a IndieHacker, I am sure you understand that
it gets really stressful emotionally and financially.

~~~
wrestlerman
You are right.

------
rboyd
would be interested in hearing about your experience building and selling
saleztalk. have you written anything up about it?

~~~
milanspeaks
I was able to sell it via Flippa for $1300. I put up the listing and within 7
days, the deal was closed.

